
Millennials’ share of the U.S. housing market: Small and shrinking - yasp
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/01/20/millennials-share-us-housing-market-small-shrinking/
======
anon463637
Upsides to renting

\+ often all-in/TCO cheaper than owning

\+ less liabilities if/when expensive items break; landlord is in-charge of
must repairs and expenses

\+ easier to move

Upsides to owning

\+ neighbors are further away

\+ potentially quieter

\+ customization (upgrades, ability to modify, holes in walls)

\+ able to purchase reliable/cheaper over lifecycle (TCO) items

\+ feeling of dominion/stability

There are other options too: rubbertramp/vanlife, leathertramp, oceantramp, go
expat in cheaper countries

